# Supreme!



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 29, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ro...589408?hash=item286f4698a0:g:CnAAAOSw5wJb~2nv


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 29, 2018)

And there it is........... I knew it would be just a matter of time before this turned up on thecabe.

Great frame but drop stand ears have been cut off.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 29, 2018)

I’m getting my popcorn out to see the ending on this one!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 29, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> I’m getting my popcorn out to see the ending on this one!!



I can’t afford it, so what the hell.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2018)

I don't think a lot of people understand how truly rare these "Y" frame bikes are. Compared to these the Aerocycles, Speedlines, and Bluebirds look common. I was wondering how long it would take to hit as well. Some strong, early bidding so it will be interesting to see where this one ends up. Besides the tank the fenders and curved crankset can be real challenges as well to completing one of these--I'm good though! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 30, 2018)

For our archives:
*Vintage Roadmaster Bicycle Supreme Y ? Frame And Fork Antique 1938 ? Prewar Old*
Condition: Used
Time left:5d 15h Wednesday, 7:34PM
Current bid:  US $1,200.00
Enter US $1,225.00 or more
56 watchers Ships from United States
Shipping:$49.99 Standard Shipping
Item location:Indianapolis, Indiana, United States
Ships to:United States


----------



## bike (Nov 30, 2018)

I thought I was gonna get it for the opener and make a rat rod out of it.


----------



## buickmike (Nov 30, 2018)

I figured I would double the opening bid at last second. But rat it out as well.


----------



## catfish (Nov 30, 2018)

Second one to show up this week.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 30, 2018)

I've been in contact with the seller. He seems to be very up front and honest and has updated his eBay add as he learns about the frame. I did mention to him about the missing drop stand ears.

I have all the extra parts to put this one together but I may just sit back and see where it goes price wise.

Amazing how two previously unknown Supremes turned up in the same week. Supper rare indeed.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2018)

After that Bug Eye surfaced seems like the action on this one cooled off a bit? I still think this auction has some life left in it. V/r Shawn


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 30, 2018)

I guess they're not so rare


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 30, 2018)

Really.............How many do you own ?

With the addition of these two previously unknown RMS's, the count is now up to (off the top of my head) 9-10 1938 four gill and about 12 maybe 15 1937

I think those numbers qualify it as rare compared to other bikes of this era.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 1, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Really.............How many do you own ?
> 
> With the addition of these two previously unknown RMS's, the count is now up to (off the top of my head) 9-10 1938 four gill and about 12 maybe 15 1937
> 
> I think those numbers qualify it as rare compared to other bikes of this era.



 I agree with the ### you mention!!!!and I lived in CLEVELAND Ohio WHERE THE BIKE  IS BELONG CAUSE THE ( CWC) WAS HERE ON A (117 & BEREA)  AND BUILDING COMPLEX STEEL IN BUSINESS NOT FR. BIKES SADLY and I have a (1937/RMS.) AND ALSO IT'S ALMOST DONE EXCEPT THE TANK AND I FOLLOW YOU CABER'S EVERY DAY AND I LOVE THE OLD BIKES....


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 1, 2018)

Welcome and great to hear that you have a passion for this hobby,

Would love to see your 37


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 1, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Welcome and great to hear that you have a passion for this hobby,
> 
> Would love to see your 37



I try post couples pics.  Of my all prewars bikes including my dream bike (RMS.) Follow for. Years to have finally have one (Not for sale) and ALSO a couple more like  two (1937 monark S.king) boys & girls and @ (1938/39) Roadmaster plus (1941/1940)boys and girls Roadmaster bikes and incomplete (1939Deluxe girls) Roadmaster bike.  But I don't know how do the or post.  The pics. On this side (the cabe) hate Facebook and Twitter sorry for  but I'll try today or tomorrow with my son help...thanks and have a bless day....


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 1, 2018)

Coming out of the wood work now , all over the place !


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 1, 2018)

You should add one to your collection, maybe then you wont have "a bunch of junk" in your stable.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 1, 2018)

Mighty t







CWCMAN said:


> You should add one to your collection, maybe then you wont have "a bunch of junk" in your stable.



touchy fella for some reason and getting personal? Hmmmm


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 1, 2018)

Now that ther coming out all over should drag the price down a bit !


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 1, 2018)

I doubt it.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 1, 2018)

No, just being sarcastic like you. Besides I only quoted your signature line so chill...........

If you have nothing constructive or informative to add to this thread, why would you muddy it up with space taking nonsense.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 1, 2018)

Just calls as I sees em.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 3, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Mighty t
> touchy fella for some reason and getting personal? Hmmmm



Cuz you get on everyone's nirves!! Go away...


----------



## blincoe (Dec 3, 2018)

what ever happen to @CRIPPLE


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 3, 2018)

blincoe said:


> what ever happen to @CRIPPLE



He must’ve gotten the boot.


----------



## blincoe (Dec 3, 2018)

LOL... i wonder why????


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 3, 2018)

blincoe said:


> LOL... i wonder why????



Haha, probably because he was a smarta$$ and s poop stirrer.


----------



## blincoe (Dec 3, 2018)

my point exactly....LOL

@rusty.kirkpatrick


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 3, 2018)

blincoe said:


> my point exactly....LOL
> 
> @rusty.kirkpatrick




Are you stirring up $#!+ lol, better chill look what happened to that guy ha


----------



## blincoe (Dec 3, 2018)

HA! is cripple your buddy?

@A.S.BOLTNUT


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 3, 2018)

As the hobby grows more bikes of all types will appear.  
Be thankful most of what we collect isn’t as popular as a Schwinn stingray! We don’t want everyone chasing after our bikes.
Otherwise the prices might be in the mid to high 5 figures.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 5, 2018)

The hammer drops at $2716.66 plus 50 bucks for shipping.

So who here on the Cabe grabbed a good one ?


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 5, 2018)

My attempt was futile.


----------



## skiptooth (Dec 5, 2018)

I was wondering about the fork ?  looks welded  is that org? thanks in advance  Richard....


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2018)

I think '38s just got a little more expensive! Unless you are one of the fortunate few to have a stash of RMS parts this is the long, hard, expensive way to build one! I thought this would do in the $2k range--what do I know...and the new owner is??? V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 6, 2018)

Good for us Shawn, and I agree. An original tank alone will cost you nearly the price paid for the frame above and you will no doubt be searching for a long, long time.

I am lucky to have two 38's in my collection and I have enough parts to put another together (minus the tank). Usually when I see any 37/38 RMS parts, I buy them. Future proofing I like to call it.

So who here is the lucky owner ?


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 17, 2018)

A seriously "un equipped" model!!

No tanks I'll wait....

And only $50 bucks shipping someone might need to revisit that....


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 18, 2018)

GOOD afternoon EVERYBODY. I LOVE THE  R.MASTER BIKES, AND OF COURSE MY FAVORITE BIKE FROM (CWC) A. LINE IS THE ( R.MASTER/ SUPREME), EVER AND FOREVER!!! AND YEEEEAAAP I LEARN A LOT FROM. THIS AMAZING ( S/ N/P) ABOUT R.MASTER BIKES AND ( CWC).... SO THANKS AND FELIZ NAVIDAD ANTICIPATES TO EVERYBODY.....


----------

